# Back blade build.



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

New project for my 2010 gmc.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

3/16"? 1/4"?

Looks stout!


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

Pic 2 Inside of blade.


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

It is all 1/4". I'm going to do the side boards in 3/16 and all the mounting brackets will be out of 3/8. I'll post a picture of the other blade I built tomorrow.


----------



## diezelfreak (Dec 29, 2013)

You think that one looks stout you should see his other one he built for his first plow truck.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

pretty sweet Nice work


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What's up with the cutting edge or mount for the cutting edge being angled backwards? 

How do you mount it to the truck without cracking frames?


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Same thing on my Arctic drag blade for the cutting angle it works well, nice fab job.


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1887648 said:


> What's up with the cutting edge or mount for the cutting edge being angled backwards?
> 
> How do you mount it to the truck without cracking frames?


When I built my first blade I got the idea from another company that builds their own blades. A backwords cutting edge works great I've never gotten hung up on anything and it scrapes down to black top.


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

This is my other plow.


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

Got them this time.


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

Go easy on me, I'm still figuring out posting pictures... 

Mark Oomkes I've never had a problem with cracking the frame. I build a beefy frame that bolts to the rail of the truck.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

ABC Plow;1892949 said:


> When I built my first blade I got the idea from another company that builds their own blades. A backwords cutting edge works great I've never gotten hung up on anything and it scrapes down to black top.


I've never had a vertical cutting edge get caught up either. Whatever works for you though, looking forward to seeing it done.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I thought it was weird that my arctic cutting edge angled backwards. Thought it would float, but it's such a simple design that it doesn't need a trip, it rides up over obstacles and the down pressure keeps it down in the snow.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks cool, what does it weigh?


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

Mr.Markus;1893034 said:


> I thought it was weird that my arctic cutting edge angled backwards. Thought it would float, but it's such a simple design that it doesn't need a trip, it rides up over obstacles and the down pressure keeps it down in the snow.


I didn't know you could buy one that had a backwards edge but it does work great. I have a heavy enough cylinder on mine that I can pick up the back of my truck with the blade. But I also have it set up to pull trailers.


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

BC Handyman;1893051 said:


> looks cool, what does it weigh?


I'm not totally sure on the weight. But I would guess it'll be around 500 pounds when it's all finished with the mounting brackets.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Made in Canada.... Wow it looks a lot like yours...lol.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I think I see some Patent infringements going on here..........:laughing:


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

Mr.Markus;1893095 said:


> Made in Canada.... Wow it looks a lot like yours...lol.


They're pretty close I like how yours is all galvanized. Onli a 100 mile drive to Canada.


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

Defcon 5;1893104 said:


> I think I see some Patent infringements going on here..........:laughing:


Might be close. But you can't do this with an Arctic.


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

Here is a little more progress. Have to weld in the trailer hitch to the blade then finish building the truck mount.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Sweet set up !


----------



## SnowPlowTrucks (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome! Thumbs Up


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

One more of pulling a trailer with the back blade.


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

Part of the mount and what it'll look like on the truck.


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

All painted.


----------



## fozzy (Nov 25, 2005)

Can you pin the blade in a certain spot? Or a you relying on the hydraulics to hold up the trailer?


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

fozzy;1930860 said:


> Can you pin the blade in a certain spot? Or a you relying on the hydraulics to hold up the trailer?


Normaly I let the cylinder hold it all up but I make it so I can chain it up if need be. The cylinder is a 2 1/2 inch bore. And I haven't had any problems with it creeping down.


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

I got to test out the hauling capability of my back blade today. Holds up an excavator pretty well.


----------



## delong17 (Nov 29, 2009)

wish i had those fab skills, i have so many little inventions i want to make for my trailers and trucks. Just no where to weld and no knowledge about that. Looks awesome tho.

Is that your ASV you are trailering, if so what size? pt60? 80? I'm looking to get an 80 but would be open to a 60 as well, just want to make sure it can push some snow. and lift a full pallet of brick or sod.


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

delong17;1940705 said:


> wish i had those fab skills, i have so many little inventions i want to make for my trailers and trucks. Just no where to weld and no knowledge about that. Looks awesome tho.
> 
> Is that your ASV you are trailering, if so what size? pt60? 80? I'm looking to get an 80 but would be open to a 60 as well, just want to make sure it can push some snow. and lift a full pallet of brick or sod.


Hey thanks, I've fought myself how to do quite a bit over the years with some help from my dad. That is my ASV but it's an RC 30. Has plenty of power but will only pick up around 800 lbs I'd opt for the 80. I believe the 60 is about the same as the 50 just 10 more hp.


----------



## delong17 (Nov 29, 2009)

ABC Plow;1940771 said:


> Hey thanks, I've fought myself how to do quite a bit over the years with some help from my dad. That is my ASV but it's an RC 30. Has plenty of power but will only pick up around 800 lbs I'd opt for the 80. I believe the 60 is about the same as the 50 just 10 more hp.


The thing i am worried about is replacing the undercarraige on these, and the fact that the new Terex models have a TON of issues that completely halt any operation. Im going to look for a used ASV 80 with the wide track option. Problem is they are 35k for a decent used one. Im going to try to stay away from the new models.

Have you had any problems with yours?


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

delong17;1941302 said:


> The thing i am worried about is replacing the undercarraige on these, and the fact that the new Terex models have a TON of issues that completely halt any operation. Im going to look for a used ASV 80 with the wide track option. Problem is they are 35k for a decent used one. Im going to try to stay away from the new models.
> 
> Have you had any problems with yours?


The undercarriage is pretty easy to work on. Only problem I've had is a few bogie wheels break off. But I've got that down to a 20 min fix. Not much else goes wrong. I have seen 70's and 80's around 15 to 24 grand. But it all depends on what you want on a machine.


----------

